# Need recommendation for replacement tweeters & woofer surrounds for Dahlquist



## kactussjack (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a set of DQ-9s that I would like to bring back to life. One tweeter is damaged & the foam/rubber surrounds on the woofers are shot. Looking for replacement recommendations for the tweets to closely match the originals & a place to purchase the surrounds.

Thanks.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Try here 

WWW.REGNAR.COM 

631.289.6559 

and

http://simplyspeakers.com/speaker-repair-dahlquist.htm

Might be expensive though. Could try to source divers, some were the same manufacturer as the Advent line.


----------



## DasBot (Jun 1, 2008)

Why recone when you can upgrade? You can lots of options that will usually sound better than the original. Stick with original impedances though if you want to keep the crossover. PM me if you want more input on the project.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

DasBot said:


> Why recone when you can upgrade? You can lots of options that will usually sound better than the original. Stick with original impedances though if you want to keep the crossover. PM me if you want more input on the project.


I beg to disagree. There is more to a speaker than just impeadance - each driver has different thiele-small parameters, affecting low-frequency response dramatically, and a slightly different frequency response. The original driver might have a -4db dip at 2khz which is compensated for by the crossover; if the replacement has a +2db spike, you'll end up with a nasty-sounding +6db at 2khz.

Refoaming and replacing the tweeter is a much better idea.


----------

